# GOT MY DOGS BACK!!!!!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I'm not getting that springer spaniel! I got a call from the dog shelter and they said they had my pups! I went over and sure enough there they we waiting for me to pick them up.
They had been there a week! I had been checking the shelter website but they had them as a lab mix!! How you think they are a lab mix I have no idea!! The bill was almost 400 bucks, after having a little bit of a debate with the lady I got them out of jail for 215.
So, back to the trainning with the guys!!
Thanks for all you guys help and I'm still thinking of adding a springer to the family but it will be down the road.
Tomorrow me the wife and the pups are going for a outing on the river.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

That is great news.  I couldn't get it out of my mind worrying about them starving out in the desert, getting hit, etc. It's worth the $215 for the peace of mind you probably now have. I would have been worried sick even if they weren't my favorite hunting dog. I know, I'm just a softy, but I bet you are too. Bet their colors will be on now all the time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, you make me chuckle. Up and down... Make sure you put some bars on the kennel so they dont get out again!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm pumped I go them back! I also had fun argueing with the little girl about why I shouldn't need a license to own a dog!! That is insane, I guess we'll need a license to have a kid soon huh!!
I'm closing in my deck this weekend, in the rain! So unless they are able to chew through 2x4's in 8 hours they aren't going anywhere!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'm closing in my deck this weekend, in the rain! So unless they are able to chew through 2x4's in 8 hours they aren't going anywhere!


I wouldn't put that past a dog, i had an old lab chew through some steel airline cable that he was tied down with, only took 5 to 6 hours for that magic to happen.

glad you got your dogs back though, good luck!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So HogHunter got his dog back? I think I hear a guitar and banjo in the background. This is a country song about to happen!


----------

